

Sharing Your Labor of Love: PyPI Quick And Dirty - hynek
http://hynek.me/articles/sharing-your-labor-of-love-pypi-quick-and-dirty/

======
justinlilly
Python packaging can be confusing, but this does a solid job of explaining the
current state of things.

